# Is my Vintage fake?



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Just arrived and really not sure if its the real stuff. Very soft and melts quickly in the palm.

The lump at the bottom of the tub is what ringing alarm bells in my head!

Got it off ebay as an last minute impulse buy.

It has a natural smell not like any other Z wax that i have.





































Please say its ok


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh 5hit, fingers are well and truly crossed for you fella:thumb:

Someone must be able to help you here. Cant remember his name now but there is a pro not far from you that can probably help. Will check my posts I remember complementing a thread he did near with a client near us and thought that was a long haul for a days machine pollishing.

Mike


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

can i ask how much you payed mate?

sorry not much help on if its fake or not,let hope its not bud.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i cant help either - sorry 
but that foreign object at the bottom (photo) would make me concerned. looks like the wax has been re-melted and poured back in and something got trapped. whether its the real deal wax or something else not sure, but hope its the pukka wax

but the question is raised why would someone need to re-melt it, could be a simple answer as cracked the old jar but i know this does not help but ive heard stories about some sellers who re melt cheaper wax and pour it into expensive brand jars to pass them off as another brand


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The red sticker looks suspect to me - font looks too large?


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe you should ask Zym... themselves?

I think they would be very interested to see if it isn't the real deal


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Big Bru said:


> Just arrived and really not sure if its the real stuff. Very soft and melts quickly in the palm.
> 
> It has a natural smell not like any other Z wax that i have.
> 
> Please say its ok


The above sounds like vintage. Best thing is to let a Vintage owner have a look. Is the colour uneven through the wax?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

NickP said:


> The red sticker looks suspect to me - font looks too large?


Funny you should mention that sealing sticker as it struck me as being not quite 'right' but I can't put my finger on why.

Really hope it's genuine though, mate and I'm sure someone will be able to offer up a sure fire way of knowing.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Sticker is possibly off a larger tub?


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Definitely get in touch with Z, they should be quite interested in it.

What is the sellers feedback like, does he sell car care products or is this a one off?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I would guess someone has filled the sample pot from a full size pot. It looks and sounds like the Vintage sample I have, and I know thats kosher, but that purple thing is weird... I doubt Zym0l would have the slightest interest in even taking a look - they are not exactly famed for their customer service and you didnt buy it from them, so why would they give a ****?

I would prep a panel and put some on, then check the beading and sheeting, as that would probably tell you a little more...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

At least from the colour and texture in the pic it looks like Vintage.

Natural smell is how I'd describe it too.

The red sticker looks like it's from the original case.

If you happen to be passing Swindon at any point I can compare it to what I have here.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope you paid with paypal. 

Email the seller with your queries - he may reply saying it was a refil and the sticker is from x....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well you have 2 options.

1) Get a sample of yours to someone who has the real deal.
2) Get someone with the real deal to send you a sample...

I would guess the first option would be best....

Good luck

PaulN


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

just posted a sample 2 Tim @ Envy. I phoned Z and the lady was nice but couldn't help. At work on the iPhone till 10 tonight, first thing in the morning I will try it out.
thanks for everyones help.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Big Bru said:


> just posted a sample 2 Tim @ Envy. I phoned Z and the lady was nice but couldn't help. At work on the iPhone till 10 tonight, first thing in the morning I will try it out.
> thanks for everyones help.


Try it on the back of the iPhone then hold it under the tap and see how it beads......


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like Vintage from what you have described, personally i would never buy wax especially vintage from anywhere other than reputable sources.

Gav


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

just posted a sample 2 Tim @ Envy. I phoned Z and the lady was nice but couldn't help. At work on the iPhone till 10 tonight, first thing in the morning I will try it out.
thanks for everyones help.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Try it on the back of the iPhone then hold it under the tap and see how it beads......


I was sad enough to apply a coat of ***** Titanium to my iphone the other week!!! For some reason holding it under a tap to see how it beads didn't appeal to me.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

thats definately vintage.

Colour, smell, texture thats vintage.

I also have such a sample pot and a big and it looks exactly the same.

Vintage is quite a soft wax and which easy melts in your hands.

If you are not sure take a small amount and prep your car. The look, beading and sheeting of Vintage is very unique.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Will have a good look for you and compare to mine, but sounds the contents are genuine but possibly been scooped out of a bigger pot to make the "sample pot" you have.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Couldn't wait till the morning, tested it on my rear spoiler.
Preped with Z HD
Then a small amount of the Vintage.










What do you guys think?

People at work thought i was mad waving a bottle of water over my car.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If anyone can identify that as being genuine Vintage just from one beading pic, then I doff my cap to you as you've better eyes than me 

I'm not being funny or anything, but there are loads of waxes that will bead like that immediately after being applied and having water sprayed on.

I think you'll only get an answer by an exisiting owner comparing yours with theirs when they've got them both in front of them. But again, I really hope you've bought the real thing, mate :thumb:


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

If this turns out to be fake vintage, you can file a claim for fake goods with ebay and paypal, and i would think you'll get your money back - i have before and the process works. However, i hope its real.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Big Bru said:


> Couldn't wait till the morning, tested it on my rear spoiler.
> Preped with Z HD
> Then a small amount of the Vintage.
> 
> ...


Try applying it to an area like the bonnet, leave for an hour or so and it should buff of with no real effort, an hour or 2 later re-check, it should have gassed/hazed in areas due to the carnuaba content if Vintage.
Not a 100% conclusion but typical signs.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ScaryLady said:


> If this turns out to be fake vintage, you can file a claim for fake goods with ebay and paypal, and i would think you'll get your money back - i have before and the process works. However, i hope its real.


Good point, and as much as I'm apprehensive about questioning someone called 'ScaryLady' :lol: the only thing that _could_ happen there is that the seller counter claims that the buyer took out the genuine 'vintage', replaced it with a 'lesser' wax and then tried to claim it was never the real deal? As it seems like it's been 'user filled' from the big pot anyway, it would be pretty easy for the seller to say that to get out of a refund. Just a thought.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's been said before ... send it/some of it to the guys at ***** and ask their opinion. I'm sure they'll be more than interested to see counterfeiters and con merchants marked out as anyone.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks and sounds like vintage to me. The first time I got a tub of vintage I thought it was very odd compared to any other wax I'd tried.


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Good point, and as much as I'm apprehensive about questioning someone called 'ScaryLady' :lol:


I'm actually not that scary  haha! I think its a good idea to send some to the company, if you are still questionning its realness - i've emailed companies like molton brown before re: fake ebay stuff, and they were interested. I can't see why this company wouldn't be


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

The lady at Z was very relaxed about and not that bothered about it!

going to do a test on the bonnet in the morning as recommended by Gleammachine hopefully make me feel better before I start going back to ebay etc....

I sent a message to the buyer saying I was concerned about having a purple lump of contamination at the bottom of the jar and he said if untouched and seal not broken he would give me a full refund. Why did i poke my fat finger in it:wall:

Suggest to me that it is genuine, also the way he come across in messages is very detailing like.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That suggests to me quite the contrary ... "Ooh! Send it back so long as you haven't opened it" ... of course you've opened it, duh!

Once opened, if you suspect foul play then ask the manufacturer. You can always return it opened and used (once) if it is not as advertised or not fit for purpose - that would mean fake, or refilled in this case. If Z are not bothered, then you do need to seek out someone who has a known good tub for comparison.

EDIT: Check out the Distance Selling Act and the Sale of Goods Act, which covers issues after the Distance Selling Act ceases coverage. Do try to check it out with a known good tub and if wildly different, cry foul and seek recompense through small claims if necessary.

Of course if it is actually a decent wax, well use it happily and enjoy it! Chalk it up to experience and don't spread out bad karma unnecessarily.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ but you cant resell Zym stuff officially (commercially) unless an authorised reseller, and they arent allowed to sell via ebay, so I really dont see Zym having any interest in your issues at all. I believe the argument would be 'should have bought from an authorised reseller - thats what the authorised reseller scheme is there for...' and have heard it numerous times in different markets.

I hope its genuine, it certainly sounds like it, and is probably someone just making the most of the free refills scheme, but there really isnt a very easy way to tell properly.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Bru said:


> I sent a message to the buyer saying I was concerned about having a purple lump of contamination at the bottom of the jar and he said if untouched and seal not broken he would give me a full refund. Why did i poke my fat finger in it:wall:
> 
> Suggest to me that it is genuine, also the way he come across in messages is very detailing like.


He does not run a photographic business does he??
Normally trades under a different names and so forth.?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds and looks like vintage to me!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

yes he is a photographer! Good or bad?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Bru said:


> yes he is a photographer! Good or bad?


PM on the way. :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Explain !!! ???


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> ^^ Explain !!! ???


Just suppling the OP with some information that hopefully will help him out.
Sorry I cant be more public until he get verification. :thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 you can't just leave a carrot dangling there!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am also not leaving myself liable also. So for now its down to verification and the OP.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Big Bru said:


> yes he is a photographer! Good or bad?


I was watching that too - he had 3 lots - Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

NickP said:


> I was watching that too - he had 3 lots - Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage


Thats the one!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Got my fingers crossed for you bud


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Good new Tim from Envy just sent me a message and said that on first impressions my sample looks good! thank god:thumb:

Planning on Vintage detail at the weekend.

I applied it to my bonnet this morning, waited an hour and buffed it off with 2 slow passes to a very deep gloss:thumb:

Thanks for everyone's help and input hope this thread helps anyone else who has not got it from an official supplier. 

Im staying away from ebay because it could have been bad news!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

where are you waxing? id only leave it on that long if its indoors

i was watching that auction too, went for a bit more than i was expecting :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad to hear your good news M8
Have some fun this weekend then and most of all enjoy it.
Gordon.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

If he was selling Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage, then most definately taken from a collectors kit they used to sell a while back with all 3 in, pretty much conclusive that it's genuine.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Good news - glad it turned out to be kosher


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> If he was selling Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage, then most definately taken from a collectors kit they used to sell a while back with all 3 in, pretty much conclusive that it's genuine.


Agreed! and about 5 years back when those kits were stupidly cheap I had one in my shopping basket many times and hovered over the commit to buy button in the checkout....and never did as I'd already got Carbon and Titanium back then :wall::wall::wall: Stupid, stupid boy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

how much did it go for?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

£144 odd posted? Thought there was a guy selling one on here for £140 delivered, probably a different zym0l though, I didn't pay that much attention.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

thats cheap.


----------

